# Browning Gold Hunter eject problems!



## Big Country (Aug 21, 2008)

I have a Browning Gold Hunter Euro model 12ga. Sometimes it wont' eject shells.  Anybody have this problem? Does it have an o-ring seal like a Rem 1100. Does anybody know of a gunsmith around Warner Robins?


----------



## Patchpusher (Aug 21, 2008)

The Browning Gold does have an O-Ring. You might be shooting a shotshell that is too light. I think it takes 2 3/4-1 1/4 oz of shot to function properly with the stock gas piston. If you want to shoot light shotshells you will have to purchase a different gas piston. If I remember correctly one has blue paint on it and one has red paint on it.


----------



## bighonkinjeep (Aug 21, 2008)

Had a browning A5 that wouldn't eject it was a lubrication issue of the spring around the mag tube, not sure if they are the same. I've never played with the gold hunter
Good luck


----------



## wshooks (Aug 24, 2008)

my gold does not have an oring. i have  no problem shooting the cheapy 1oz loads and i do on a regular basis with the stock piston. clean my gun as needed . pm me if you need cleaning details


----------



## Patchpusher (Aug 25, 2008)

Browning Gold O-ring part number B111633801 as per Brownells factory gun parts schematic. part #63


----------



## EON (Aug 29, 2008)

I've had a couple and both had the same problem after allot of shooting and not being cleaned often enough.  As long as I keep them clean, I don't have the problem. Not sure if this is your problem but it was on both of mine.


----------



## Big Country (Aug 29, 2008)

Thanks for the info. I guess I may have to take it apart in the field and clean it.


----------

